# شادر



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما معنى هذه الكلمة؟
مثلا
شادر سمك
شادر لحوم
وإن كانت تعني خيمة فهل اقتصر معناها الآن على الكشك أو نحوه؟​


----------



## ayed

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> ما معنى هذه الكلمة؟
> مثلا
> شادر سمك
> شادر لحوم
> وإن كانت تعني خيمة فهل اقتصر معناها الآن على الكشك أو نحوه؟​



نعم يا أستاذ إسكندراني
أصلها كلمة تركية تعني الخيمة ذات عمود 
وتستعمل اسم لمحلات البيع مثل ما بالرابط
http://new.elfagr.org/Poral_News_Extra/17752013116149.jpg


----------



## ahmedcowon

*هل هذه الكلمة مستخدمة في لهجات أخرى غير المصرية؟*​


----------



## barkoosh

شائعة في اللهجة اللبنانية


----------



## إسكندراني

لكم مني جزيل الشكر وخصوصا أستاذنا عايض​


----------

